# Overlapping recordings on same channel



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

How does the Bolt VOX handle overlapping recordings on the same channel?

For example, let's say that a scheduled recording is set to begin on channel 123 at 7:59pm, and the recording is scheduled to end at 9:04pm.

And, there is another recording scheduled to begin at 8:59pm on the same channel 123.

Will the Tivo use the same tuner for both recordings?


----------



## kitt84 (Apr 26, 2017)

No, it will use a second tuner.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo apparently tried to avoid using a 2nd tuner for this scenario, many years ago, but failed, and they’ve never tried again.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow. Windows Media Center had this same deficiency. Based on many comments in Media Center forums, I thought that Tivo had solved this problem. Sadly, I was misinformed.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

One would think that this scenario is an easy problem to solve.

But it appears that my overlapping recordings will require multiple tuners, and therefore some recordings will be truncated.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> But it appears that my overlapping recordings will require multiple tuners, and therefore some recordings will be truncated.


You may want to review your current clipping setting.

See: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/Overlap-Protection-FAQ



Dan203 said:


> I always disable clipping because I would rather the TiVo record a later airing of a program then clip the start/end. I always prioritize my SPs so that shows that only air once, like network shows, are at the top so it only effects cable shows that repeat anyway.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

barnabas1969 said:


> How does the Bolt VOX handle overlapping recordings on the same channel?


By now you know the answer is "badly."

This is the biggest reason I check my conflicts regularly because I always pad the end of recordings because I often lose the end.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> By now you know the answer is "badly."


Seems like overflow from the pre-roll ads kerfuffle. "Badly" is an exaggeration; same channel overlap is handled the same as overlap for differing channels. Could it be better? Sure. Could it be worse? Whole bunches so.

Imperfect != Bad


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Seems like overflow from the pre-roll ads kerfuffle. "Badly" is an exaggeration; same channel overlap is handled the same as overlap for differing channels. Could it be better? Sure. Could it be worse? Whole bunches so.
> 
> Imperfect != Bad


Yes. Badly. I used a directv dvr for years and it used one tuner for back to back recordings even if you padded like crazy. To me, it is bad. I've always said it. Has nothing to do with any other issue.

And it can cause a recording to be missed. If you are using all your timers, it becomes a non-real conflict. Is that not bad? What would it have to be to be bad????


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Back when TiVo used to release new software a couple times a year, they released a version that tried to have a single tuner handle this situation (same channel overlap). Memory tells me 3-5 years ago, but my memory ain't what it used to be. It was a SNAFU (the software, not my memory ). It didn't just not work well, it created all sorts of issues. Pixellation at the point the recordings overlapped. Now Playing List not updated until _both _recordings completed. Or Now Playing List showing both recordings, when only one was started. And more. Just a complete clusterfork.

It was removed fairly quickly, and never seen again. One of TiVo Margret's few failures.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, that's all very disappointing. It seems to be a simple thing to send data from one tuner to two different recording streams on the HDD.

But... I lived with it on Windows 7 Media Center for the past 8+ years, so I suppose I can live with it now.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> You may want to review your current clipping setting.
> 
> See: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/Overlap-Protection-FAQ
> 
> ​


Thank you. I appreciate your help.

EDIT:

I have already reviewed these settings. I am on TE4. Clipping is turned ON. Most of my recordings are network TV shows. I have already organized my "One Pass" recordings by my own priority.

On Windows Media Center, the pre-padding (recording time added before the show starts) was more important before I changed my PC to update the clock twice per day (Windows default is once every 7 days). When I changed the system clock to sync every 12 hours, the pre-padding issue went away.

So-far, I've noticed that the Tivo box records the beginning of the shows very accurately, so I probably don't need 1 minute of pre-padding.

But post-padding (recording time after the show is supposed to end) was MUCH more important on Windows Media Center, because the guide data was not updated when shows were delayed by "breaking news" or sports events.

On WMC, some shows that air on channels that typically air sports events (especially NFL games) needed post-padding of at least 30 minutes so that I could watch the entire show.

Will the Tivo automatically adjust if a sporting event runs into overtime, and therefore causing a scheduled show to be delayed (start and end times)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> I have already reviewed these settings. I am on TE4. Clipping is turned ON.


To each their own, but my preference is to have clipping turned off. Easier to manage on a 6-tuner cable setup. The included quote from @Dan203 provides a good strategy for prioritizing OnePasses in a cable setup, where many cable broadcasts have repeat airings.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> You may want to review your current clipping setting.
> 
> See: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/Overlap-Protection-FAQ
> 
> ​





krkaufman said:


> To each their own, but my preference is to have clipping turned off. Easier to manage on a 6-tuner cable setup. The included quote from @Dan203 provides a good strategy for prioritizing OnePasses in a cable setup, where many cable broadcasts have repeat airings.


I agree that many shows repeat multiple times, but about 2/3 of my recordings are from the big networks (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX). Stuff repeats continuously on Showtime/HBO/MAX... and often repeats on AMC, etc.

So, I prioritize my recordings accordingly.

The big question in my most recent post is...

Will the Tivo automatically adjust if a sporting event runs into overtime, and therefore causing a scheduled show to be delayed (start and end times)?

When an NFL game goes long (as they usually do), will the Tivo adjust the start/end times automatically?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> Will the Tivo automatically adjust if a sporting event runs into overtime, and therefore causing a scheduled show to be delayed (start and end times)?


No, you'll need to do the same padding you did on WMC ... though the TiVo can be configured to prompt you to configure post-padding, as a reminder, when setting a recording for a LIVE event.

As to the ability you referenced, TiVo teased a Smart Extend feature that hasn't yet been delivered. I'm not sure if it's still in the works or dead. See the following for background, and pester @TiVo_Ted if wanting to check-in on its status.

Zatz: TiVo 'Smart Extend' Records Sports With Precision
TCF: TiVo 'Smart Extend' Records Sports With Precision
It sure would be another critical feature for TE4, if delivered (and effective).


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> No, you'll need to do the same padding you did on WMC ... though the TiVo can be configured to prompt you to configure post-padding, as a reminder, when setting a recording for a LIVE event.
> 
> As to the ability you referenced, TiVo teased a Smart Extend feature that hasn't yet been delivered. I'm not sure if it's still in the works or dead. See the following for background, and pester @TiVo_Ted if wanting to check-in on its status.
> 
> ...


I think I misstated my goal.

I don't care about the live sporting event. I don't watch sports. I am concerned about the scheduled recordings that happen AFTER the sporting event. Will the Tivo adust the start and/or end times for shows that happen AFTER the sporting event?


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

barnabas1969 said:


> I think I misstated my goal.
> 
> I don't care about the live sporting event. I don't watch sports. I am concerned about the scheduled recordings that happen AFTER the sporting event. Will the Tivo adust the start and/or end times for shows that happen AFTER the sporting event?


I am one of the rare people who does not care one bit about sports. I am upset when a sporting event causes me to miss a recording AFTER the sporting event was scheduled to END.

In fact, in years past, I have configured commercial skipping software on my WMC system to skip the GAME so that I could watch ONLY the commercials during the super bowl.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> Well, that's all very disappointing. It seems to be a simple thing to send data from one tuner to two different recording streams on the HDD.


It's just programming. I never did understand how TiVo flubbed it so bad, or why they gave up.

DirecTV does this remarkably well. Soft-padding also. One of the few things I prefer about my Genie over my TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> I think I misstated my goal.
> 
> I don't care about the live sporting event. I don't watch sports. I am concerned about the scheduled recordings that happen AFTER the sporting event. Will the Tivo adust the start and/or end times for shows that happen AFTER the sporting event?


Well, if it doesn't yet auto-adjust for the sporting event ...

It's covered in the linked TCF thread. (short answer: no)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> In fact, in years past, I have configured commercial skipping software on my WMC system to skip the GAME so that I could watch ONLY the commercials during the super bowl.


Then you'll like TiVo's GameSkip feature, assuming they enable it again for the next Super Bowl.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

astrohip said:


> It's just programming. I never did understand how TiVo flubbed it so bad, or why they gave up.
> 
> DirecTV does this remarkably well. Soft-padding also. One of the few things I prefer about my Genie over my TiVo.


I agree with you that it's just programming. It is entirely possible to write two disk streams from a single input source (the tuner).

Windows Media Center was not very popular (not many people used it), so Microsoft didn't put very many resources into improving it... so it used two tuners for back-to-back recordings that had pre/post padding.

I have never used DirecTV, nor have I ever used, nor do I ever plan to use any kind of satellite TV service.

It would be very nice if Tivo could fix this in the near future.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Well, if it doesn't yet auto-adjust for the sporting event ...
> 
> It's covered in the linked TCF thread. (short answer: no)


I didn't read your links earlier.

If the TCF link actually becomes reality, I will be a very, VERY happy camper.

EDIT: When I wrote my response, I didn't see "(short answer: no)". You added that as I was writing my response.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

So... it appears that I should continue to set my series recordings ("season pass" in Tivo lingo) to record 30, 60, or 120 minutes after the scheduled ending of the program???

I really hate doing this, but it only applies to a few of my regularly recorded TV series.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yep, at least those instances that follow a live program.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> Yep, at least those instances that follow a live program.


On the major broadcast networks, almost any show after 6pm could follow a live sports program!

If Tivo could invent a way to "reschedule" recordings so that "live" events do not interfere with previously-scheduled shows... I would be willing to pay extra for that.

I'm a little bit angry that Tivo is forcing me to watch advertisements before I can watch some of my recordings. Perhaps if Tivo could find a way to "reschedule" recordings that are interrupted by "live" events... maybe Tivo could earn enough revenue so that I am not forced to watch advertisements before I can watch the recordings on my TIvo box?!?!?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

barnabas1969 said:


> I have never used DirecTV, nor have I ever used, nor do I ever plan to use any kind of satellite TV service.
> 
> It would be very nice if Tivo could fix this in the near future.


I use DirecTV in a remote location that is off the grid (other than electricity). It's either satellite or solitaire.  But actually, it's not so bad. Better picture quality than Xfinity, far more HD channels, and the Genie is ok. Oh, and the guide... yeah, it's accurate.

If I was a betting man, I would say there is -zero- chance TiVo is going to fix the overlapping tuner issue.


----------

